# como usar correctamente el crossover dbx 234 xl



## soniplanchas (Ago 27, 2012)

buen dia atodos soy nuevo en este foro he lehido algunas respuestas y espero me ayuden a saber como se utiliza el crosover dbx 234 xl a 3 vias estereo ya que segun yo lo conecte como especifica el manual pero no tiene buen volumen en haig y medios y los bajos no suenan espero que alguien que trabaje con este equipo y ya lo entienda pueda ayudarme
de antemano gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2012)

¿ Y como lo conectaste ?

¿ Te fijaste que para trabajarlo en 3 vías hay que setear un switch ?


----------



## soniplanchas (Ago 28, 2012)

gracias por el interes ya lo resolvi.
 todos los cables de salida los compre nuevesitos pero lamentablemente los 2 que habia puesto en la salida de bajos salieron defectuosos y no daban señal asi mismo lo trabaje inicialmente con un ecualizador beringheer fb600 pero no me gusto el sonido le meti un dbx 215 y perfecto mucho mejor suena muy bien gracias y saludos


----------

